# Divorce not final and his girlfriend moves in



## Honolulu (Oct 15, 2010)

I am so hurt and angry I don't even know what to say. For the past 3 months since I left the almost ex has been living in a house full of people. Two of those are a 27 yr old woman and her 6 yr old son. My children when they alternate to him have a hard time having privacy or quality time with him.

Separately we are both moving 2 hrs down state as this was already planned before the divorce started. Yesterday was moving day and he shows up to pick up a bed that I offered him for his new apt with the kids and casually says the woman and her son are moving with them "to help save money" and he drove off! I cried for 2 hrs. Obviously I knew he had a relationship with this woman based on phone records and texts but I didn't think he would do this to the kids. Or me.

After 15 yrs he couldn't wait just a little longer to set up house with someone else? And worse he won't even admit it to the kids. They actually think he's not sleeping with or dating her. Nobody moves 75 miles south with a man she's supposedly known for 3 months if they aren't together.

I know I deserve better than him that's why I left but it's still like a knife in the gut and he just keeps turning it. I hurt for me and I hurt for the kids. They were looking forward to having time with their father in their own place. Now they will never get that. I'm trying not to talk bad about him or her to the kids but it's so hard. I'm so angry at the injustice of it all. I understand he never did or would put my needs first but I was really hoping he would have put the kids needs first!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Men can be azzes, I know I'm one of them...but to be so insensitive to bring her around while moving...wow, everyone deserves better...

It will take awhile, but leaving him seems to be the smart thing...take care, sending some prayers your way...God Bless!!!


----------



## gregj123 (Dec 29, 2010)

Men can be also women can be just as heartless sometimes more because they think they have the rights.


----------



## brighteyes2121 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry, this is a sucky situation. I'm in a similar situation. I'm lucky and dont have kids with my husband. But he left me for his ex, and not even 2 weeks after he left, he moved her into the house we bought together.. He was already with her not even 2 days later, and had been meeting her for "lunch" before we split. =( I'm sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

He sounds like a real jerk. You're definitely better off without him. I can understand why you would be hurt. 

In terms of not telling the kids he's in a relationship with her, I would suggest that you look at that as a positive: by not telling them, he could be trying to protect them. Or at least not involving them in his personal romantic life which shouldn't be any of the kids business anyway, unless he's getting married. Now, depending on their ages, they may figure it out on their own. And if that happens, then he looks like the idiot if he continues to pretend otherwise.


----------



## oedriveron (Jan 5, 2011)

Honolulu you're better off without him. This is not an issue where men are worst than women, like I've always said "some people are just horrible inside, whether man or woman."

Just sit down and wait, you'll see this move flop on him really bad. I hope you're strong enough to turn your back on him when this happens, it's the best for you and your kids since he's definitely not even thinking about them. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I know you are feeling a lot of pain now. All of this is so hard to deal with. I have gone through so much over the past five years. Some of the things my estranged husband did were unbelievable. Some days I felt life was down right impossible. But, after yesterday in the judge's chamber, I really believe in karma. Justice was finally served. So here's to karma....

Hang in there in the mean time!


----------

